# Cách sơn nhà ngày Tết đẹp và đúng kỹ thuật



## sonecofive (6/2/21)

_Tết Nguyên Đán đang đến cận kề, các gia đình chuẩn bị sắm Tết và trang trí lại nhà cửa. Để sẵn sàng chào đón năm mới, một ngôi nhà với những bức tường mới sẽ đem đến cho bạn thật nhiều may mắn. Thời điểm này bạn cần chuẩn bị rất nhiều thứ để chuẩn bị cho Tết và nguồn thời gian hạn hẹp để có thể chuẩn bị cho việc sơn lại tường nhà. Dưới đây là một vài lưu ý của chúng tôi giúp bạn sơn nhà ngày Tết nhanh chóng và tiện lợi._

Sơn nhà những ngày cận tết sẽ giúp bạn có một ngôi nhà mới vô cùng ưng ý, thế nhưng khi tiến hành thi công thì bạn cần lưu ý một vài điều sau:
*Chọn màu sơn tương đồng hoặc giống hệt màu sơn cũ*
Đây là điều đầu tiên trong các vấn đề lưu ý được nhiều chuyên gia khuyên dùng. Tại sao lại là chọn màu tương đồng hoặc giống hệt; mà không phải là một màu mới để tạo cảm giác mới cho không gian ngôi nhà vào ngày xuân năm mới?



Sơn nhà ngày Tết​Điều này rất dễ lý giải bởi thời gian cận Tết các gia đình sẽ phải chuẩn bị rất nhiều thứ như đồ ăn; bánh kẹo; quần áo; quà Tết;… Do đó để có thể tiết kiệm thời gian cho mình thì bạn có thể chọn những màu sơn tương đồng hoặc giống hệt so với màu sơn tường cũ của nhà mình.
Khi chọn màu sơn cũ bạn sẽ không mất nhiều thời gian để suy nghĩ việc chọn màu và phối lại màu cho công trình nhà bạn. Hơn nữa nếu như phối màu trong thời gian gấp đôi khi có thể gặp rủi ro làm phá vỡ không gian quen thuộc của ngôi nhà.
*Nên cạo sạch lớp sơn cũ trước khi sơn lớp mới*
Điều này giúp ích cho quá trình sơn lại nhà của bạn được hiệu quả hơn và nhanh chóng hơn. Tuy nhiên không phải khu vực vào bạn cũng phải cạo hết lớp trên tường cũ để tiến hành sơn lại.
Đối với những khu vực tường bị nấm mốc hay bong tróc lớp sơn thì nhất định bạn cần phải cạo hết lớp sơn cũ trước khi sơn lớp mới. Khâu này rất quan trọng đảm bảo rằng lớp sơn mới khi bạn tiến hành lăn sẽ có thể bám chắc chắn vào bề mặt tường; đồng thời gia tăng tuổi thọ lâu hơn.



Thi công ngày Tết​Với những khu vực tường chỉ bám bẩn nhẹ hoặc bạn muốn các bức tường có độ bóng và độ mới như nhau thì cũng có thể sơn lại. Với những bức tường này thì quá trình thi công sẽ đơn giản hơn. Bạn chỉ cần dùng giấy nhám để đánh phẳng lại bề mặt rồi tiến hành sơn lớp sơn mới sẽ đem lại hiệu quả cao hơn.
*Sử dụng sơn lót chống thấm*
Chính những bức tường bị nấm mốc và bong tróc lớp sơn; một phần là do bức tường nhà bạn không được thi công kỹ lưỡng. Điều này dẫn đến nước có thể thấm vào bề mặt bên trong tường và dẫn đến nấm mốc bề mặt. Để khắc phục tình trạng này bạn có thể sử dụng sơn lót chống thấm nội thất để tăng độ bền màu và gia tăng chất lượng cho lớp sơn.



Sơn lót kháng kiềm nội thất​Ở những khu vực tường cũ đã bị nấm mốc; hoặc bong tróc thì bạn cần đặc biệt quan tâm tới những khu vực này; trong quá trình sơn để tình trạng này không xảy ra khi bạn sơn mới. Bạn có thể tham khảo quy trình sơn nhà chuẩn *tại đây*
*Lựa chọn loại sơn có khả năng khô nhanh*
Vì bạn sơn nhà vào thời gian cận Tết vì vậy thời gian nhanh khô là rất cần thiết; để bạn kịp dọn dẹp và trang trí nhà cửa. Chúng tôi gợi ý cho bạn 2 dòng sản phẩm sơn nước của *Eco Tango* và *E-Hanapo*. Đây là 2 hãng sơn nước nổi tiếng được biết đến với thời gian khô bề mặt nhanh; chỉ sau 2h là bạn có thể tiến hành sơn các lớp sơn tiếp theo; mà không mất quá nhiều thời gian để chờ đợi.



Sơn cao cấp khô nhanh​Hơn nữa đây là các sản phẩm sơn thân thiện với môi trường; nên không bị quá nặng về mùi sơn; an toàn cho sức khỏe của bạn và gia đình. Do đó bạn không phải đợi hết mùi sơn mới có thể vào ở; thuận tiện cho gia đình bạn.
*Che đậy đồ đạc trong nhà*
Sau mỗi lần sơn nhà; thì không khó tránh khỏi tình trạng sơn sẽ bị vương ra sàn nhà hoặc đồ đạc. Bạn sẽ mất rất nhiều thời gian; để xử lý các vết sơn cứng đầu vương trên đồ đạc trong nhà bạn.





Trang trí nhà ngày Tết​
Để hạn chế tình trạng này; khi sơn nhà thì bạn có thể dùng bạt hoặc nilon to để che đậy lên đồ đạc. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể chuyển hết đồ đạc ra bên ngoài; sau khi sơn xong thì bạn sắp xếp vào vị trí cũ rất nhanh gọn và tiện lợi.
Trên đây là những lưu ý của *ECO FIVE* dành cho các gia đình có ý định sơn nhà ngày Tết nhanh chóng và tiện lợi.
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*​


----------

